# Best Venison Recipe EVER



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

My daughter and I enjoy cooking together, and tonight we created our best dish ever, and the best venison dish I have ever had. I love venison cooked every way imaginable, but this takes the cake by a mile in my opinion. 

The hardest part is cutting the meat into a flat sheet, but once you get the technique it's not bad. You slice the meat like you're going to take a 1/4" slab off of it but don't slice all the way through. Flip it over again and do it again from the other side. Keep alternating until it gets too thin to make another cut. The cuts are held together by that alternating 1/4" you leave and it opens like an accordion. I'll take pics next time...

If you don't like spinach don't worry. Neither of my daughters do and they loved this dish. My wife said next time we should make some extra filling for a spinach dip. 


Spinach Venison Roll

Marinade

Pinch of Caraway seeds
1 tsp Cumin
1 tbsp of Cayenne
1 tsp Tarragon
Zest of 1 Tangerine 
Fruit from 1 Tangerine
1 ½ cups Orange Juice
½ cup Olive Oil
¼ cup Soy Sauce

Meat

2 – 3 lbs Venison (need large roast or backstrap cuts)

Puree all ingredients in food processor.

Cut venison using alternating butterfly pattern so it makes a continuous long, wide, flat sheet of meat approx. ¼” thick suitable for rolling.

Pour marinade into a bowl and add meat, laying flat in bowl. Place in refrigerator for 2 hours.

Filling

2 cups frozen Spinach (thawed and drained)
2 cloves Garlic
1 tbsp marinade (above)
3 strips Bacon – cooked crispy
¼ cup Mayo
¼ cup Parmesan
½ cup Mozzarella
1 tbsp fresh chopped Basil (1/2 tbsp if dried)
1 tsp fresh chopped Oregano (1/2 tsp if dried) 

Puree everything except spinach and cheeses in food processor.
Mix in spinach and cheeses.

Meat Rolls

Take meat marinade and lay flat. Spread ¼” of filling onto sheet of meat, keeping ½” away from edges.
Roll meat / filling mixture tightly and use toothpicks to hold in place.
Wrap loosely in aluminum foil, pinching edges to seal.
Place in baking dish in preheated oven @ 350 deg for 20 mins or until internal temperature of roll is 145 deg.
Allow to rest for 5 - 10 mins, no longer.
Remove from foil and place on plate. Slice like a cinnamon roll as you serve. Do not cut ahead of time to prevent drying out of the meat.

Tastes great sliced or cut into smaller pieces and served on Ritz crackers.

This is the best venison recipe I have ever had.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

For some reason I can't edit the post. I forgot to include to add the grease from the bacon to the filling.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rouladden... a German dish, made the same way using top round thinly sliced... I like mine with ham, cheese and thinly sliced dill pickle... I usually brown them off in a hot skillet before putting in the oven to finish... 

excellent recipe there sounds good will try it...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Venison on the Barbie*

I like it on the grill;and season it like you would do a steak except you use Worchechester(sp)Sauce along with it.Next time I ever cook Venison I might try smoking it with Hickory wood and season it with Cajun Seasoning,Garlic Salt;throw it on the grill sear it under hot Charcoal first to get grill marks.Then I will smoke it for 2-3hrs like Pit Beef.Whlie smoking I will keep pouring on the Worchstshire(sp) sauce.I cook Roast Beef the same way.Hickory wood gives Beef a nice BBQ flavor and puts out a good smell.:beer:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Damn Yak, a dog turd would taste alright after that kind of doins. Jest put it on the grill and brown it.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> Damn Yak, a dog turd would taste alright after that kind of doins. Jest put it on the grill and brown it.


Done my share of that - and just about any other way you can imagine cooking it. But this is by far the best venison dish I have ever had. 

My daughter and I enjoy cooking together. Putting it on the grill and browning it is good once in a while, but not half as much fun...


----------

